# Solved: NET Framework 3.5



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

I have been trying to install NET Framework 3.5 but all the downloads failed. I have removed all previous versions and tried to follow the instructions on the Microsoft website but no success so far. Any help would be appreciated.

The log is:

[06/13/09,10:07:30] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

3.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/13/09,10:07:33] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a is not installed.
[06/13/09,10:15:44] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] dlmgr: -2147024864, CDownloadJobBITSImpl::AddFile() : Failed to add

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=96362&clcid=0x409 ->

C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1.FRE\LOCALS~1\Temp\dotnetfx3521022.08\1033\dotnetfx30\WF.msp to the download job.
Context: 0	Error

code: -2147024864	Description: 
[06/13/09,10:15:44] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] Failed to fetch setup file in CBaseComponent:reInstall()
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] ISetupComponent:re/Post/Install() failed in ISetupManager::InternalInstallManager() with

HRESULT -2147467260.
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhase() - Call to Pre/Install/Post for InstallComponents failed
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults() - RunInstallPhase() returned a NULL

piActionResults
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallFromList() - RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults failed [2]
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallLists(IP_PREINSTALL failed in

ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread()
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread() failed in ISetupManager::RunInstall()
[06/13/09,10:15:44] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::Run() - Call to RunInstall() failed
[06/13/09,10:15:44] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a is not installed.
[06/13/09,10:15:44] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package' was not attempted to be installed.
[06/15/09,05:44:10] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

3.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/15/09,05:44:58] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a is not installed.
[06/15/09,06:59:50] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

3.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/15/09,06:59:53] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a is not installed.
[06/15/09,07:13:40] Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

2.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/15/09,07:21:53] Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

2.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/15/09,08:36:22] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework

3.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[06/15/09,08:36:26] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0a is not installed.

I am using Windows XP and Foxfire.

I don't really understand the log so perhaps someone can help.

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

3.5 contains updates to previous versions 1, 2 and 3. You need all the previous versions, too, so install those and their updates before you update to 3.5. Programs will require the version that they were written in so that they can run.


----------



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

There are so many versions and updates to Net Framework that I am getting lost.

Do I have to purchase one of the versions before I do the updates. It would be appreciated if someone could give me the correct download link. I have spent quite a few hours on this and none of the links has resulted in anything other than incompatible.

It would be fair to say that I have made a mess of this and I'm digging a big hole. 

Which download should I start with. I can't find a version 1.

Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download *NET Framework 1.1 SP1* from here and save it.

Download *NET Framework 3.5 SP1* from here and save it.

Install 1.1 SP1 first and 3.5 SP1 second.

3.5 SP1 is an installer file and will download and install 2.0 SP2 and 3.0 SP2 as part of the package.

Once you're done, you'll see 4 versions of NET Framework in the Add Or Remove Programs list.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Go into *C:\WINDOWS\Temp* and *C:\Documents And Settings\(Username)\Local Settings\Temp* and delete everything from inside both of those *Temp* folders.

It's all junk, and a large buildup can cause problems.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

I have cleared out the temp files as suggested but having problems with Download NET Framework 1.1 SP1.

The attempted download from this link comes up with an error message part way through the download:

"The upgrade patch cannot be installed by the Windows Installer Service 
because the program to be upgraded may be missing,or the upgrade patch 
may update a different version of the program. Verify that the program 
to be upgraded exists on your computer and that you have the correct 
upgrade patch".

Anything else I can try?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Install .Net Framework 1.1 first.


----------



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link, I have got so far with the installation and now have error 1935 which stops the installation.

I am trying to understand what this means and what action to take.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

I have got as far as installing Net Framework 2.0 so hopefully the rest will follow. I'm trying to slot it in between other things, so your help has been very helpful. 

If there are any more snags I will be back for more help.

Thanks for helping me to sort this out.


----------

